# I & D or Arthrotomy



## grandmacora (Aug 24, 2009)

Can someone tell me the difference between these 2 codes please 27030 and 26990 I read about them in the coding companion and I am having trouble with them Thanks


----------



## rahulasrivastava (Aug 24, 2009)

CPT 27030 is used when drainage is from inside the joint whereas CPT 26990 is used when drainage is not inside the joint but from the adjoining muscle, fascia, or soft tissue. 

If you read Coder's Desk Reference (Ingenix) then under 27030 it states incision of joint capsule (opening of the joint) whereas under 26990 it states dissection carried through deep subcutaneous tissues - fascia or muscle. 

Both the codes themselves clarifies themselves - 27030 = arthrotomy (opening of joint) and 26990 = I&D pelvis or hip joint area (take note of the word "area" not the joint). 

I hope this would help you.


----------



## grandmacora (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for the help


----------

